# Nice carpet on road.



## Matty007 (Jan 9, 2008)

Saw this bugger on the road up near Lakeland downs on Suday nigght. We were coming home from pig hunting and he was out because of the rain , 12 . 30 . Thought ide share , cheers all Matt


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can some one move this thread for me ??


----------



## jay76 (Jan 9, 2008)

It is a very nice snake


----------



## Magpie (Jan 9, 2008)

Very darwinish.


----------



## jay76 (Jan 9, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Very darwinish.



I thought the same


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

Matty, get any pigs ????
Haven't been hunting for ages.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes Mungus , we hunted from 700 till 12 00 and got 7 . Mate has a feed lot up there and they been hammering it. Small mobs were there but that night they were very aggressive. They were turning back on the dogs and joining forces to ward of the muts !! Exciting stuff but the ol piggies have gotta have a win every now and then. Cheers Matt Pic of one boar caught first up. My mate Justin in pic.


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome, cant wait to get back out their this coming winter.
Got the old longbow ready to rock and roll.
Nice pig mate.
I'm not bloody gelous..........................lol


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

I only use dogs Mung .  What area you from ? Matt


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 10, 2008)

hey matty where abouts did you see that snake . dont say on the road.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Hunting Spots*

Hey matt and mung, I've jsut read your threads on hunting and I was wondering if you could inform me of where I can hunt for fox, hairs and/or pigs. I'm a bow hunter myserlf and can't seem to find anywhere ideal to hunt. I'm from Brisbane and have been target shooting for years and now I'm keen to go out in the bush and have some fun. If you could provide me with some info on spots, names of some people, numbers, anything really, etc. that would be great.

thanks,
matthew


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 10, 2008)

by the way, cool looking snake...woma???


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

It was on the Lakeland to Cooktown rd. Just another form of Carpet that looks good. Send me a pm for hunting spots and ill help ya out. Cheers Matt


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> I only use dogs Mung .  What area you from ? Matt



Newcastle, NSW - Long way away from you big fella.
Dont be affraid to post some more photo's if ya get the chance.
Most, if not all my shots were taken with the old camera's.
Got a digital a few years back so hopefully it will get a work out on a few pigs.
Just starting to get back out there again, which is good news.
Do most of my hunting from Tamworth to Glenn Innes.
Just trying to talk a few mates back into it, but one reckons " he'd only walk up a hill for a deer ".
He's had it too good all those years ago I reckon.....lol.


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

Crazy_Snake08 said:


> Hey matt and mung, I've jsut read your threads on hunting and I was wondering if you could inform me of where I can hunt for fox, hairs and/or pigs. I'm a bow hunter myserlf and can't seem to find anywhere ideal to hunt. I'm from Brisbane and have been target shooting for years and now I'm keen to go out in the bush and have some fun. If you could provide me with some info on spots, names of some people, numbers, anything really, etc. that would be great.
> 
> thanks,
> matthew



Mathew,
Getting good properties now adays is like winning lotto.
No-one gives them away.
Best bet is to ask around at your club, or grab a map, a swag and a tank full of petrol
and off you go. Alot of cockies like to see who their talking to before they allow you free
access to their properties.
They have a wife and kid's, and dont like strangers hanging around, especially these days.
Buy a hunting mag, there's always a few in there.


----------



## Full3R (Jan 10, 2008)

I got Tree'd by an oversized boar in the back paddock behind my house, I didnt know there was pigs out this way, but theres deer aswell but the a pleasentry, for some reason since the deer moved in, the pigs left


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> It was on the Lakeland to Cooktown rd. Just another form of Carpet that looks good. Send me a pm for hunting spots and ill help ya out. Cheers Matt



Extremely generous.


----------



## python blue (Jan 10, 2008)

what do you do with the pigs once there dead?


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Some go for dog food. Some even go for people food but the majority have their tusks removed if they are good or just left to rot. I dont sell pigs and im only in it to see my dogs work. The kill itself is an anticlimax. The thrill of the chase and the ability of the dogs i have raised to hunt is what drives me. I guess theres a bit of hunter in everyone , maybe good for another post. matty


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

Full3R said:


> I got Tree'd by an oversized boar in the back paddock behind my house, I didnt know there was pigs out this way, but theres deer aswell but the a pleasentry, for some reason since the deer moved in, the pigs left



So, do ya need a responsible bow hunter to look after a few of the pigs and deer
for you ???
With deer, the males are the only ones I really look forward to hunting.
With a longbow, its a real challange, but not impossible :lol::lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Get a Staghound :lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Gunna start a thread in Chit Chat to get away from the " Froggers "


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

The best way is to find a pay property out of mags and start from there or just head out and ask ask ask.
There is some nice hogs in there i got 8 on boxing day biggest went 93 kg


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Go to chit chat brigsy


----------



## whoop (Jan 10, 2008)

nice pig mate, 

my dad used to use a bow, when i get a chance i will take a pic of his pig tusks, (these where 2nd in aus/nz, back 20 years ago, but would of been beating now) 
i would hate one of these chasing me, 
they use to go hunting out west nsw, pigs, deer, goats, rabbits, what ever they could get money for, 
a good rabbit was $2-$5 if they could use all of it, remembering thats when wages where $50-$100 a week, for a labourer

cheers ray


----------



## lil_ben (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool pig , carpet looked pretty kl.


----------

